# At what age did your babe start sleeping all thru the night?



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I think my older one started sleeping all night (while cosleeping) w/out waking when he was aound 12 or 13 months...

How about yours?

My younger son, cosleeps w/me, and has never been a great night sleeper...
recently he is waking every hour. He is teething and wakes screaming, very inconsolable, doesn't want to nurse... just scream.
I have tried every safe herbal and homeopathic remedy... even Motrin for the teething.

Needless to say we are all very very tired around here. I am just hoping he starts sleeping better soon. He is 11 months old.


----------



## Too Busy (Apr 3, 2004)

My DD is nearly 15 months old and only started doing the whole night with minimal intervention. We did have to nightwean, because sucking to sleep was becoming a stimulant rather than a relaxant and we needed to introduce my DH as a nighttime parent. I like to think that it was us reading her signs that she was ready, but needed some help to figure it out.

Teething was a big issue for us from 3-13 months. Sleeping on our chests in the recliner was always a big help. I found that my DD got very mucousy when she was teething and I suspect it not only made it hard (and painful of course) to nurse but I think her ears may have been popping and painful and laying flat bothered her. Maybe give that a try.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

My oldest slept through the night at 2 1/2- my youngest still does not.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

My oldest will be 4 in May, and is just now sleeping through the night in a bed by himself (in our room). With one of us with him, he was pretty much sleeping through the night at about 3yo.

Ds2 is almost 7 months old, and when I am in bed with him, he usually only wakes up 1x or 2x a night, but it is often so brief that I don't even remember, so I count that as sleeping through the night! Until I come to bed, he will wake up every hour or so.


----------



## Dechen (Apr 3, 2004)

16 months and still waking at least 2 times a night.


----------



## our veggie baby (Jan 31, 2005)

just lurking in to say you should probably define "through the night" further----to some people that may mean from 12am (last wake) to 5am (pretty much up)...and are elated when that happens....to other people, sleeping through the night may mean from 9-10pm to 7 am, which may not happen for well past a year...


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I nightweaned at 18 months with no anxiety on his part, otherwise he would probably still be waking up. He does wake up to find me in the middle of the night if I'm not there (like on the futon with my hubby) but goes right back to sleep once he finds me.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

"sleeping through the night" as I define it, means six or more hours of not having to get up and/or nurse the baby. DD1 started that at five weeks, DD2 within her first week of life. I'm just lucky, my kids are not "normal"


----------



## earthcore (Feb 24, 2003)

My DD started sleeping about 6 hours at night at about six weeks old. At three months, she generally sleeps 10 hours at night. She is not a daytime napper, though. Even getting her to take a much needed 15 minute snooze in my arms is a challenge.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

At almost 16 months Nik still wakes to nurse at least 3 times a night. I think it will be a while before I get a 6 hour stretch of uninterupted sleep out of him! It has only happened once so far.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DD did not go 4-5 hours until 25 months when we night weaned her for that long. She went "through the night" (from night nursing to morning marathon) around 3.5.

DS is 41 months and is giving me a 2-3 hour chunk (or 2) most nights now.


----------



## duckat (Jan 10, 2005)

Not yet, at 21 months.


----------



## fuller2 (Nov 7, 2004)

At 23 months, asleep around 9 in his toddler bed next to mine, up once to get in bed with me at around midnight when I go to bed, and then asleep most nights until about 5-6 am. This has been going on for about 3-4 months. He did sleep for 7 hours one night when I was up late working on a project, and I think it's my coming into bed that wakes him, so I may transition him into his own room in the next few months--though since he just started daycare I really like having him close to me at night, and I think he likes it too. We'll play it by ear.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Not yet, at 15 mos.









But it doesn't matter so much now as it used to. I am really used to sleeping with her so don't wake up over every sound, I unzip my nightie and get my boob ready before falling asleep, and she can pretty much latch herself on now.

So I feel pretty rested most of the time.


----------



## mandalamama (Sep 1, 2004)

what exactly is "through the night" i've wondered? Willow sleeps from midnight to around 6:30, wakes to eat and then goes back to sleep for a few more hours. she's been doing that since 11 weeks old. i know some of that is because she's FF







but when we were BFing she slept midnight to 4:30 or 5, woke to eat, then slept another 4 hours. so i'm guessing she's just a natural-born sleeper? i assume all that will change when she starts teething. we co-sleep but not all in the same bed, she's in a co-sleeper sidecar. sometimes she makes little noises in her sleep like she's uncomfortable, then i tuck her into the crook of my arm and we fall back asleep


----------



## BetsyPage (Mar 5, 2004)

Almost 15 months here, & only occassionally... but we are really teething here... TBH, I don't really expect her to until she has most of her teeth... she's getting her canines now, and she's very drooly (has drool dipes in the morning)... When she's teething I know it also b/c she just can't settle herself and is frantic about needing to nurse at night. Nights she's not teething, she CAN settle, will wake up, change positions, but not always nurse. So I think if she didn't have such a rough time with teething she probably *could* sleep thru the night more often.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

The first time my son slept through the night was the *most* terrifying day of my life! He was about six weeks old and I woke up in the morning with boobs the size of watermelons and _ran_ to his room sure that he had died in his sleep.







: But there he was sleeping like a little angel. It was the weirdest thing ever, he slept through the night for the most part, I would wake him up to feed sometimes, from about six weeks old to about 3-4 months old and then started waking up 2-4 times a night again. ??? He's been through so many sleeping through the night and not sleeping through the night phases that I try not to get used to anything. He is 32 months now and sleeps through most of the time, but he does wake up every once-in-a-while and usually around 5am he comes to crawl into our bed to snooze. He's always been a little sleeping bum, though. When he was younger, he averaged 10-12 hours of sleep per night and now he gets about 9-12. I had to wake him up around 9:10 this morning and he still didn't want to wake up!


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

DS started sleeping through the night when he weaned at about 3 years. He usually only woke up once after he was a year old, though.

My DD is 5 months old and wakes every two hours on a good night and every 1/2 hour on a bad night.

--Kari


----------



## FitMama (Jul 20, 2003)

Not yet, and DS is 23 months. We've just started nightweaning, and it seems to be causing him to wake MORE!


----------



## allismom (Nov 28, 2004)

DD is 24 months and still waiting for it to happen here......so there IS hope for me, Monnie??

Actually, I think it was months 5 and 6 she slept through the night and hasn't since!


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

I defined through the night as seven-eight hours straight.

Seth started sleeping through at three months.

Madison started sleeping through at seven weeks.

Zachary slept through from three weeks until three months. He had surgery to repair his cleft lip at three months and stopped sleeping through the night following surgery. He is going to be seven in a couple of weeks and still doesn't sleep through the night. He starts in his bed and then comes in our bed sometime after one in the morning. He sleeps with us until he gets up.

Nicholas started sleeping through at four months.

All of my kids were nursed except Nicholas and Madison. Madison got breastmilk in a bottle until she was five months and Nicholas got breastmilk until one month.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

This thread is making me feel depressed. DS is almost 21 months and still wakes every 2-3 hours or even more (every 60-45 minutes) if he is ill. He has probably slept for 5 hours straight once and 4 hours maybe twice. I'm just plain jealous of anyone whose kids sleep 7 hours straight! I thought DS was normal too!!! ?


----------



## erlyco (May 31, 2004)

Tuesday, I'm with you!

DS is 21 months and wakes every 1-2 hours.
Sometimes I get 3 hours.
A few times, I've gotten 4 hours.
Once, I got 5 hours.

Still holding out hope though...glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## FreeSpiritMama (Oct 22, 2003)

DS is nearly 3 and has over the last few months started to sleep without waking at night


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

DD #1 slept "through the night" (6+ hours) as soon as we stopped trying to wake her up to nurse her. Of course, there were the two hours of screaming that preceded that....and then when her teeth started coming (7 mo.) she started waking about every hour and kept that up for the next year. Things started getting better after that, and once her sleep lengthened, we nightweaned at about 2 years. Not too long after that she started sleeping through most nights and decided on her own to move to her own bed in her own room.

(Of course, right now she's sleeping in our bed next to dh after being up in the middle of the night :LOL )

Dd #1 is 3 months old and sleeping six hours most nights, then is very restless/wakeful after that. But she's so little I'm sure that will change over time.....


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, I guess when I said "through the night" I did actually mean sleeping from when they were layed down for bed until morning time.

My older ds started sleeping all night like that at about 13 months.
Which to me at that time was so relieving, because he had been an up every 1-2 hours (wanting to nurse) kind of baby, with very short naps...

He is 4 now and goes to sleep in his own bed (after 3 years of cosleeping, 1 year of sleeping in his own bed in our room)... I lay w/ him until he falls asleep (about 5-10 minutes) and he sleeps soundly until morning.

My younger ds slept for longer stretches as a younger infant, and took pretty long naps... until he started getting teeth. He teeths so hard!! Then he began night waking every 1-2 hours, screaming, etc... it comes and goes. Once his teeth pop through he starts sleeping better...

Well, last 2 nights he actually slept all night!!






















The night before last he did wake up after 2 hours of sleeping, rather crabby, obviously w/ mouth pain from teething. So I gave him some homeopathic teething tabs. He went back to sleep and didn't wake until 7AM!!
Last night he went to sleep at 8PM and slept all night until 7AM!!

Finally some rest!

I coslept w/ ds1 until he was 3. Dh tried sleeping w/ us, but nly lasted about 9 months... I have been cosleeping w/ ds2 until now (he's almost 1yo)...so dh and I haven't slept together in quite some time.
Now that ds2 is a bit older and not really night nursing anymore, we are trying to get the 2 boys to sleep together (on a futon on the floor of their room), so dh and I can start sleeping together again...
so I hope ds2 keeps sleeping through the night, or at least more often.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Youngest DS is 27 months and will occasionally sleep through the night, but usually does wake up once still.

Kitty


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

My dd started to sleep through the night consistently around 2.25 yo I think. But she usually slept a 4-5 hour stretch most nights around ?4-6 months? She slept a 6 hour stretch sometimes at 1, then kept her last five am night waking (so a 7-8 hour stretch) till 2.25.


----------



## Dolphin (Apr 22, 2004)

19 mos here, and not usually sleeping more than 4 hour stretches yet. Sometimes, when the planets align just right, he'll give me 6 hours. But usually he wakes every 3 to 4 hours. But I'm eternally hopeful!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

DD slept thru the night at the hospital and when we got home she slept thru the night most nights. DS is 3 1/2 months and slept 6 hours straight last night.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

This thread is making me feel depressed. DS is almost 21 months and still wakes every 2-3 hours or even more (every 60-45 minutes) if he is ill. He has probably slept for 5 hours straight once and 4 hours maybe twice. I'm just plain jealous of anyone whose kids sleep 7 hours straight! I thought DS was normal too!!! ?
I think that is normal and you shouldn't worry at all!









Quote:

Well, I guess when I said "through the night" I did actually mean sleeping from when they were layed down for bed until morning time.
Do you mean when you no longer have to consistently "night parent"? Because everyone (adults too) wake throughout the night, they just put themselves back to sleep. DD is 6 and often starts in her bed but then comes to our bed sometime in the night--- does that count? If no, then neither of my kids sleep through the night :LOL


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Noah will be 4 years old in May, and he still wakes up several times every night. (We cosleep.)

He has never been Breastfed, so that is not the reason for him waking up.

it doesn`t bother me much that he wakes up. He just snuggles up closer/ moves a little away from me/takes a sip of water/needs to use the potty e.t.c.

I am almost 32 years old, and I still wake up several times every night...


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

another clarification:
when I said "sleeping thru the nite" I mostly meant going all night w/out waking w/ crying or needing to nurse...
waking and getting self back to sleep seems different.
My 4 year old often wakes and either comes to our bed or sits up and then lays back down, but he doesn't wake crying or really needing any special attention...

Anyways, last night ds2 slept from 9PM until 3AM, wanted to nurse, then slept again until 7:30AM...
It's a really nice switch from him being up screaming every hour!


----------



## harmonymama (Feb 4, 2005)

My first son started sleeping all night around 2 1/2 when we were working on night weaning. Now is in his own bed (age 3 1/2), and usually sleeps all night, but frequently wakes once or twice and comes in our bed. Still not totally consistent. All night for him is 10-12 hours.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

My little monster will be two years old on 3/7. He JUST slept thru the night, for the very very first time (going at 9pm and waking at 5am) last week. Since, he's slept 3 out of 7 nights. A PURE DREAM to us.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, the first time ds EVER did that he was about 6 weeks old, but he didn't do it every night!!!

Sometimes he'll go 8 hours overnight without nursing- more often he'll wake to nurse a few times during the night. I generally don't look at the clock when a baby/child wakes at night, so I don't know when each of my kids accomplished this "milestone" and it didn't really matter. I'll still wake up some mornings and find extra children in my bed (who didn't start there the night before.) As long as nobody wakes me out of a deep sleep, I don't care!!


----------



## NaturalMamma (Nov 22, 2001)

DD turned 4 last fall and weaned herself a few weeks before that birthday.







I think I felt like I started getting some good sleep after she turned 3 yrs. I recall at 2 yrs she would still wake up many times a night. I thought it would never end and I would eventually die of lack of sleep. :LOL Now, although it takes her a while to fall into slumber, she sleeps like a log!







(She still sleeps w/us and recently asked for a mattress on the floor next to our bed. Hmmm.)


----------



## tammylc (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm 32 years old and I still don't sleep through the night. Never have, as long as I can remember - I always get up at least once.

DS is 10 months, and no sleeping through yet. But if I can't do it, I'm certainly not going to expect it from him!


----------



## MoMommy (Oct 8, 2004)

DD is 12 months and wakes up several times each night to nurse.


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

With non-Co-sleepers

From 9 p.m. til at least 6 a.m

DD1: 4 months

DD2: 4 1/2 months

DD3: just shy of 4 months

ALL were still BF'ing at this point.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

9 .5 months old, however there are still occasional nights(RARELY) that she wakes because she needs a drink or her paci. She sleeps in a crib now.


----------



## Zipporah (Feb 22, 2005)

My daughter has pretty much slept through from birth, although there was about a month of terrible colic that had her screaming from 9pm to midnight at one point. We co-sleep and have always gone to bed together (at least me and dd, sometimes dh follows a little later b/c he has to shave, take a shower etc.). We try to get to bed by about 9:30 or 10pm. Dh gets up early to go to work but dd and i stay in bed until she wakes up naturally which is usually around 8:30 or so. I say she sleeps right through because *i* am the one who wakes up every now and then to "swap sides" by climbing over her! If she begins to stir, i just pop a boob in her mouth and she never even wakes up. Very, very rarely has she spontaneously awoken in the night while i was still sleeping. A few times now she has actually gone all night without nursing -- just never stirred once! She is 11 months old.


----------

